# Using Calcium hypochlorite instead of Sodium Hypochlorite as



## RaoOvious (May 11, 2012)

Being relatively cheap,stable and having more chlorine source than liquid bleach(sodium hypochlorite) or clorox,isn,t it a better option than using clorox when leaching cats through hcl/cl method.

The only draw back is that it has low solubility in water(21g/100ml).If its used straight away then it would sit like a mud in the leaching pot,so as per me just dissolve as much as you can in water and then pour it every 30 minutes as per previously discussed here.Views would be appreciated.


----------



## lazersteve (May 14, 2012)

Hydrogen Peroxide and HCl will form chlorine in situ as well.

Steve


----------

